# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  ИСКОН Бангалор

## Maral Alim

Дандаваты!!!
новость из Английского сайта.

Bangalore, May 24 : The Karnataka High Court today declined to give a stay order on the verdict of a two-member bench which had pronounced that ISKCON Bangalore belonged to ISKCON

 A bench, consisting of Justices H M Nagamohan Das and Arali Nagaraj, yesterday, setting aside a Civil Court verdict, had declared ISKCON Mumbai was the rightful owner of ISKCON Bangalore, putting an end to more than a decade old legal tussle on the ownership of the religious property that has now emerged a major tourist landmark in the city.

ISKCON, Bangalore, had yesterday filed an appeal seeking a stay for 90 days to go on appeal before the Supreme Court and this was rejected today.

Directing that ISKCON, Bangalore, would function as per bylaws of ISKCON Mumbai, the Court, however, asked ISKCON Mumbai not to remove from service Bangalore President Madhu Pandit Das and 375 employees for six weeks.

The Srila Prabhupada’s ISKCON Bangalore has decided to go on appeal in the Supreme Court against Karnataka High Court’s verdict.

The Bench had yesterday observed that ISKCON Bangalore had forged documents to claim ownership of the property.

ISKCON had no legal existence to the Bangalore society, it said, adding by falsifying accounts, President Madhu pandit Das had conspired to breathe life into the soceity.

ISKCON Bangalore was set up in 1978 by the Mumbai unit and Madhu Pandit Das was appointed as its President in 1984.

и перевод google.com а

Бангалор, 24 мая: Карнатака Высокий суд сегодня отказался остановиться порядка на приговор двух членов скамейке который объявил, что ИСККОН Бангалор принадлежал ИСККОН 

 Скамье, состоящий из судей HM Nagamohan Das и Arali Нагарадж, вчера, отмене приговора суд по гражданским делам, заявил ИСККОН Мумбаи был законным владельцем ИСККОН Бангалор, положив конец более чем десятилетней давности правовых драка на собственность религиозной собственности, что в настоящее время возникла важной вехой в туристический город. 

ИСККОН, Бангалор, был вчера подал апелляцию ищет пребывания в течение 90 дней, чтобы идти на апелляцию в Верховный суд, и это была отклонена сегодня. 

Режиссура, что ИСККОН, Бангалор, будет функционировать в соответствии с уставом ИСККОН Мумбаи, Суд, однако, попросил ИСККОН Мумбаи не удалять со службы Бангалоре президент Мадху Пандит Das и 375 сотрудников в течение шести недель. 

Шрила Прабхупада ИСККОН Бангалор решила пойти на апелляцию в Верховный суд против приговора Карнатака Высокого суда. 

Скамьи были вчера отметил, что ИСККОН Бангалор были поддельные документы, чтобы заявить о своем праве собственности. 

ИСККОН не было юридического статуса в обществе Бангалоре, он сказал, добавив, путем фальсификации счетов, президент Das Мадху Пандит был сговор с целью вдохнуть новую жизнь в сообщества агентов. 

ИСККОН Бангалор был создан в 1978 году блок Мумбаи и Мадху Пандит Das был назначен ее президентом в 1984 году.

ttp://www.indlawnews.com/Newsdisplay.aspx?c0692c19-3109-4e5c-85ce-732350ce0d3d

ах, было бы прелесть если все Преданные снова объединились

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

А по русски?  :smilies:

----------


## гауридас

Моя твоя боятся 
Зачем так выражаться
Моя твоя просяй
По русски всё сказай

----------


## Danil

*Мой краткий пересказ-перевод:*

Cуд первой инстанции Карнатаки поддержал недавнее решение суда [более низкой категории?] о том, что ИСККОН Мумбаи является законным владельцем ИСККОН Бангалора, на данный момент являющегося главной туристической достопримечательностью города. Суд, однако, попросил ИСККОН Мумбаи в течение 6 недель не отстранять от служения президента Мадху Пандита даса и 375 занятых в проекте.

ИСККОН Бангалор Шрилы Прабхупады решил обжаловать решение суда Карнатаки в Верховном суде.

Вчерашний суд постановил, что ИСККОН Бангалор подделал документы на право собственности.

ИСККОН Бангалор был основан подразделением в Мумбаи в 1978 году, Мадху Пандит дас был назначен президентом в 1984м.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А если совсем по-русски, то храм ритвиков в Бангалоре теперь снова наш? И сами ритвики во главе с Мадху Пандитом должны покинуть храм в течение 6 недель?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А если совсем по-русски, то храм ритвиков в Бангалоре теперь снова наш? И сами ритвики во главе с Мадху Пандитом должны покинуть храм в течение 6 недель?


Мадху Пандит будет еще тянуть время подавая разные апелляции, но похоже, дело идет к тому, что ему все же придется освободить захваченный им храм. Главное, суд признал, что "ИСККОН Бангалор" не является законной организацией. В Индии все отделения ИСККОН юридически являются филиалами ИСККОН Мумбай. Так Шрила Прабхупада зарегистрировал ИСККОН в Индии в 1971 году.  Когда Мадху Пандит почувствовал, что его могут снять с поста президента храма в Бангалоре, как незадолго до этого произошло с Адридхараном в Калькуте, который пытался в суде оспорить решение GBC о своем снятии, Мадху Пандит объявил, что храм в Бангалоре является собственностью организации "ИСККОН Бангалор", которая по его утверждению, является независимой от ИСККОН Мумбай, и потому как он аргументировал, решения ИСККОН Мумбай не обязательны для него. Однако в реальности Мадху Пандит воспользовался названием зарегистрированной в 1978 году организацией "ИСККОН Бангалор", которая была  ранее закрыта из-за различных нарушений. Эту организацию зарегистрировал один человек отколовшийся от ИСККОН и в последствии обвиненный в разных мошенничествах.  Мадху Пандит же подделал документы и воспользовался этой мертвой организацией. То есть совершил мошенничество, что и было установлено судом. Целью этого мошенничества было сохранить контроль за собственностью - храмом в Бангалоре.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Теперь вывезет ведь все, оставит голые стены, наверное

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Теперь вывезет ведь все, оставит голые стены, наверное


Стены там тоже хорошие, а вот дух там странный. Нечто среднее между музеем и торговым центром. Кришну я там не почувствовал. Думаю, что индийский ИСККОН заполнит старые стены новым содержанием без проблем.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Ладно, пускай весь свой дух забирают, а стены остаются  :smilies:

----------


## Maral Alim

Хорошо было бы если и ритвики перешли к нам ха-ха-ха. Их так много тут.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Думаете, вся их заколдованность сосредоточилась в этом храме?

----------


## Анджи

> Хорошо было бы если и ритвики перешли к нам ха-ха-ха. Их так много тут.


 А что для этого делается? "Ха-ха-ха".

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Хорошо было бы если и ритвики перешли к нам ха-ха-ха. Их так много тут.


Ритвиков породили мы и пока не исчезнет причина их появления эта проблема будет оставаться в той или иной степени.

----------


## Анджи

> Ритвиков породили мы и пока не исчезнет причина их появления эта проблема будет оставаться в той или иной степени.


++++

----------


## Maral Alim

> Думаете, вся их заколдованность сосредоточилась в этом храме?


Индусы такие люди что привлекаются большинство за красоту Храма и сотни люди посещают.
нет, просто подумала, может Кришна делает такие проблемы с ними, чтобы они на конец то подумали и пришли к верному пониманию ученичества. 
как ЕС Радханатха Свами Махарадж часто упоминает: надо ненавидеть болезнь а не больного самого. И как Госвами Махарадж сказал сильнее тот кто смиреннее то есть без критиков и ненависти. но конечно если кто то критикует Вайшнавов и Кришну то тогда будем реветь как львы и пускать свой гнев...простите за то, если что то не так сказано!



> А что для этого делается? "Ха-ха-ха".


просто тут не нашла смайликов и пришлось смеяться словами, смех радости и надежды.

----------

